# Residual Attack Pheromones ?



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

I wash my bee suit once a year with TIDE and my beekeeping gloves I buy new ones yearly and never wash them.
I'm sure the bees get to know your smell and the attack pheromones fade . I think the longer you have bees the less nasty they get.
My bee suit is only white for 4 months a year .


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

Is that a Golden Bee suit? If so, I have the same kind. Mine washes super well in the washing machine, on the gentle cycle. I only wash it when it starts to smell like bananas, which I assume is the alarm pheromone! I throw the leather gloves in, too, and then air-dry them. Works great.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I wore my bee suit for 3 years without washing it.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Smoke your gloves while you work, it masks the odor.


----------

